# Did I make the right choice



## butterfly26 (Sep 22, 2012)

I know this speaks to my insecurities, but I am wondering if I made the right choice in leaving my husband. I felt at the time it was the only choice I had. I still feel like it was the only option.

We have had a turbulent marriage. We went through alot together. I got injured really bad on the job and he took care of me. He is a really great guy, and a wonderful husband.

Yet, He has choosen drinking, gambling, friends and everything else over me. He also lies. I never know the truth from a lie with him. I literally feel like I am crazy with him. Everything is so distorted.

Since I left he has acted malicious. At the same time he still wants to see if we can get better, and possibly see if we can work. 

I wanted forever with him. At the same time I feel guilty for even entertaining getting back together with him. 

I don't know if I should have left my marriage. Knowing I walked away is still hard to take. With him I think, Everybody has faults, or alot of guys do what he does.


----------



## MisterRitter (Sep 1, 2012)

It sounds like you had good reasons for leaving, and, (this might not be a popular opinion here but it makes sense from my point of view and life experience) if you made it totally clear to him what you thought of his actions and he acknowledged that and nothing changed then what other choice could you make but to get out.

And there are some of guys out there that don't lie and choose to go out with the guys all of the time but being that way doesn't guarantee happiness for either party either.


----------

